# Any Ideas ?



## Haulin glass (Mar 6, 2005)

I picked these up at a flea market for a quarter each , the fellow who had them had know idea what they were . Neither do I. They are 2"s square and appear to have a pontil.


----------



## diginit (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Haulin, They look like inks from here. 
 Could you post a side view and a closeup of the bottom?


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Diginit:
         your right I didnt give many details in my first post.  the amber and purple ones are shown with bottom facing. they are square glass cubes.( hollow)


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Diginit,
      Managed to lighten up your photo some. They look like inkwells but it would be great if you could get a little better photo of a single one. Top,botom and side would be good. Thanks.
                                   Cliff


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello all:
 all sides are exactly the same. they are square cubes. only diferance in the sides is the pontil on the bottom. thank you guys for trying to help me ID.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Mar 8, 2005)

Perhaps,(and I do mean perhaps!) they are a type of target ball.The cube shape would allow them to placed on flat surfaces without rolling off.They are about the right size.

 Just a thought,

 KAT


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Big Kitty, I like how you think !  I have one bottle book with target balls listed , but none of them were square .Thank you for the encouraging reply!


----------



## kastoo (Mar 8, 2005)

yea I think they were used to hold ink too.


 Look at the bottom picture here..you see a block for ink..

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Carter_inks/m_15997/tm.htm


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Haulin glass,
       Here is a photo of a couple of what are referred to as "funnel inks" I got them from an old collection but haven't found out much about them. They too appear pontilled but I am not sure if they are old or not. I have not seen square ones but they could be the same I suppose. I have seen funnel inkwells listed in some bottle books. I don't really collect inks but thought they were pretty anyway. Do yours have an inward rolled lip in the top?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is a photo of the bases of the ones I have. Not sure if they are worth much or not.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 8, 2005)

I have dug a few different clear funnel inks but not pontilled. Guess those were made after 1900 in any case. Hope this info jelps.
 Cliff


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey guys thanks for the replys:
   I dont believe they are inks as there is no indentations or depresions on them at all. they are cubes that are completley seald .  amber green and amethest or purple. they have a crude pontil . perhaps they are some type of modern decorative glass, although Ive never seen them before.







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 8, 2005)

If they are completely sealed that sounds more like something made recently for decorative items. They used to make round glass spheres for net floats mostly in Asia and Japan.  Mexico and China have been makirng a lot of colored glass bottles and other things lately. They look shiny so I would think they are not really old. Interesting in any case, haven't seen any up this way yet.


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you for your help everyone. I think we can put this one to rest.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey thar ole prospecter!  page 323 bill covill's book #1368  2 1/16" X 2" Blue,  Mexican I quess these came in a wide range of bluish and blue-greenish  colors .. Megura 12th ed. under funnel ink list's a amber 2 1/8" at $300-400 similar to C-1341 (Covill#) This ink is very thin and crude.... There is a chance the amber one may be legit, how is the base wear? Bring them to the show if ya don't mind... Your Te-Nex-Ine is just about done and looking good! Taz


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Taz,
      Thanks for the info on the funnel inks. I suspect they are repros but pretty window bottles in any case. I will bring them to the show so you can take a look.
 Cliff


----------



## diginit (Mar 13, 2005)

Seeing that these are completely sealed, I would go with the floats. I couldn't tell 
 you if they are rare, Rare floats sell for pretty good money.


----------

